# Concord new hampshire



## baronvoncatania (Jun 18, 2015)

Not a bike event, but it their annual Market Day June 25-27 All the local craft people and artists occupy main st and show off their work. Fun event and good shopping, and they have a BEER tent!

I'll be there with one of my bikes. Hope to see some others


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jun 18, 2015)

Sounds like I just made plans for the 27th.


----------



## baronvoncatania (Jun 18, 2015)

Awesome! Hope to see you. 

I'll have my red 59 Schwinn Jaguar.



theyankeedoodler said:


> Sounds like I just made plans for the 27th.


----------



## bikeyard (Jun 21, 2015)

baronvoncatania said:


> Awesome! Hope to see you.
> 
> I'll have my red 59 Schwinn Jaguar.




Thats 20 minutes from my house.  Main Street started a two year construction project, its sure to be interesting.


----------



## neighbor (Jun 22, 2015)

I'll be there, on one of my bikes.  who wants to raise a glass?


----------



## baronvoncatania (Jun 22, 2015)

neighbor said:


> I'll be there, on one of my bikes.  who wants to raise a glass?



Awesome! I 'll look for you guys.  

Like I said, I'll be on the red 1959 jaguar.


----------



## baronvoncatania (Jun 25, 2015)

*Starts today!*

Market Day starts today! I 'll be there on Saturday.

 I'll be riding my red jaguar.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jun 27, 2015)

Ack! Sorry folks.  Couldn't make it today.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neighbor (Jun 27, 2015)

theyankeedoodler said:


> Ack! Sorry folks.  Couldn't make it today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Me neither, I put in 100 miles on my plastic bike, drank a beer, then fell asleep on the couch. 
Second 100 miler this week


----------



## bikeyard (Jun 27, 2015)

Quite the turnout this year.  Not really all that bike friendly


----------



## baronvoncatania (Jun 29, 2015)

*I was there!*

AH! you were there! I was there on Saturday also. I didn't see any other classic bikes.  Your right not that bike friendly, but I wanted to show the bike off, and see if anyone else was there.

I had my bike chained to the fence at the beer tent, A LOT of people took pictures of it.

Now if only I could transfer pics from the phone to this computer.



bikeyard said:


> Quite the turnout this year.  Not really all that bike friendlyView attachment 222403


----------

